# Had to share



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2019)

Check out @apiecebyguy’s Tweet: Guy on Twitter

Too funny.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 21, 2019)

Looked like a good workout!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 21, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Looked like a good workout!


So is running from cops, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Bruce7 (Feb 22, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> So is running from cops, but I wouldn't recommend it.


Thank you.
Hard day needed good laugh.


----------



## Billy3 (Oct 4, 2020)

ahahha funny, don't want to be near him while training


----------

